# First Starter Kit?



## tee (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi,

Firstly, I apologise if i'm posting this in the wrong place!

Well, i'm puzzled! I was watching an "Enkore" video on youtube about your "starter kit" and it seems simple to create a starter kit for yourself but i started to wonder how do you choose what foundations/concealers/blushers you would use on a customer you havn't seen before?

I'm sorry if that sounds confusing, but for example you have a bridal customer and you havn't seen her or know what her skin tone is, what do u do? do u take a number of different shades or just a few neutral shades?

I'm want to do freelance asian bridal make-up and I know quite a few people that just booked the artists over the fone and on the wedding the make-up artist arives and does her job?

All replies will be appreaciated

Thank you


----------



## bad girl glam (Sep 14, 2009)

hi there!  i plan on getting my kit soon and i believe that you should have various shades of foundation/concealers/blushes in your kit.  since everyone you may have to work on will have a different skin tone, you need to be able accommodate your clients.  most makeup artists perform or service a test or trial for the bride before the actual event.  they charge a smaller percentage of their fee.  this is help to both the client and the artist.  you can go over your contract, chose colors, find out what look the bride is going for,  find out if she has any allergies, etc....  HTH!


----------



## tee (Sep 14, 2009)

thanks alot, I thought it would make sense if you were to c the client before hand x


----------



## laceface (Sep 15, 2009)

One of the biggest investments as a makeup artist is a large array of different foundation colors & concealers. You can find some great palettes at camerareadycosmetics.com. Graftobian, RCMA and Ben Nye have some great palettes that are relatively cheap for the wide range of product you get.

Big investment, but it's definitely a must-have. You never want to be caught without!


----------

